# 3D Zoetrope - strobes?



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd like to experiment with making a 3D zoetrope for my evil candy-making machine. (I want to animate some candy!) To make it work I'll need a variable-speed strobe light. I don't know anything about them, though. What are the differences between expensive ones and cheaper ones? Does their strobe rate remain consistent, and can you fine-tune them? How annoying are high-speed strobe lights for rank-and-file haunt visitors?

Below are some examples of 3D zoetropes. I'm not thinking of anything nearly this complicated, of course.


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

I can offer no help at all, but those are so neat!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Most film/animation is done at 24 frames per second (we use this as a minimum with Flash animation to make it look like what we see from a camera or stop-action). I could be wrong, but I can only imagine that the strobe would have to run at least 24 flashes per second, while timing the wheel to move to the next position in time with the light—which is pretty darn fast. At slower speeds—both still in sequence—it would appear choppy, but you would still achieve an animated look. If the light and the wheel were out of sync you would get some random positioning of the figures that might not look animated, or it might look like it was going backwards, but that might not be a bad thing either. The environment would also have to be relatively dark I would think. Where are you planning to put your zoetrope for display?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, that is awesome. A good xenon arc strobe light _should_ be fairly consistent, although being an analog circuit it is susceptible to variations in current and temperature. I'm not sure how fine the flash adjustments are. You might consider including a variable speed control on your motor, so between the strobe's adjustment and the motor's adjustment you have more granularity of control.

(Adding a zoetrope to the list of things I want to build...)


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

My idea is to have a window into the machine, which will be built on a frame roughly six and a half feet square. It'll be right next to where the candy comes out. I'll have to set it back where the kids can't touch it, maybe put it behind chain link or plexiglass or whatever. The area is mostly enclosed, so I can dim or even turn off the ambient light if necessary. If this works, the effect will be worth it - candy bars and Pixi Stix jumping into little bags like the ones we'll hand out.

As for frame rates, I'll have to experiment to see where the sweet spot lies between smooth movement and the circumference of the turntable. I've seen decent 8-frame walk cycles, which I think would be very doable. I'll be animating candy bars, not four-limbed figures, so I'm hoping there will be more wiggle room. I believe I can even simulate motion blur by stretching the bars on quicker movements.

I haven't even thought yet about what to use for a turntable. I'm planning to experiment using an old LP player that's been collecting dust for a decade.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Some explanations on this link about using a stereo turntable...seems like there has to be more info or groups online for it.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Thread necro, because I've decided to finally make one of these this year. Still in the early planning stages right now.

Has anyone heard of something similar in a haunt?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I have wanted to build one of these for a few years now.....
Seems like a good strong adjustable strobe should work well..... Just a matter of tuning the strobe release with the speed of the turn table......Please update us with pics and vids as you go along....I'll be cheering you along ...Thanks


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm strongly considering a switch mechanism that flashes LEDs based on the rotation of the turntable. Then synchronization should take care of itself. Basically 



 (In which case I should probably change the thread title or start a new one, I guess...)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I can fix the thread title for you, AA - let me know what you want to call it.

This type of animation is pure geeky fun


----------

